# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  June/July '19 Lite Challenge: Beyond the Gate of Fangs

## Corilliant

Hey everyone!
Some of you might recall my entry for the Dec '16 / Jan '17 Lite Challenge, The Gate of Fangs. Looks like I now have an opportunity to reveal the land of monsters that Macin and his party found _beyond_ the Gate of Fangs. As for how a map survived...I dunno. I'll work it out. First WIP coming soon-ish!

----------


## Bogie

Welcome back to the challenge Corilliant

----------


## GodofMoxie

Love me some black and white maps, great use of not over-detailing on that one so would love to see more.

----------

